# You're doing it Peter!



## Lynne_Bunny (Nov 19, 2013)

After much deliberation I've finally accepted that Peter deserves his own blog, he's just to much of a character to keep to myself! 

Peter is a 1 year old rescue bunny who lives in London with me (although we are both originally from Scotland!) and is also adored by his co-parent my boyfriend Dani.

He is named Peter after Peter Pan, not Rabbit as you would assume. Originally named Thumper by his neglectful previous owner (not acceptable) We renamed him Woody Allen Ginsberg. However Peter had other ideas and wouldn't accept his name, until one day Dani quoted the movie Hook at him while he was hopping about (when Robin Williams and the lost boys have the good fight)... 'YOURE DOING IT PETER!' He binkied like mad, and we realised his name was Peter!

Pete is a crazy character with boundless energy and escape artist tendencies! Hopefully you will get as much of a kick from his antics as I do!




X


----------



## Lynne_Bunny (Nov 19, 2013)

The other week Peter outdid himself on the cuteness scale when he fell asleep on my bed. 





He was holding his head up (just!) until j gave him airtime head scratch...that was him out like a light! 

Adorable. And he knows it! 

X


----------



## Lynne_Bunny (Nov 19, 2013)

On the 10th of November Peter turned one! 
We had a little get together for his friends and admirers, Peter was very spoilt and had a lovely time hopping over everyone, nibbling a carrot and wearing his tux. 







Peter playing with his presents to follow!

X


----------



## whiskylollipop (Nov 19, 2013)

What an adorable birthday bunny! Merlin and Rosey send "happy first birthday" nose bumps. They turn 1 in February, I hope I manage to throw them as fancy a birthday bash as Peter got!


----------



## zombiesue (Nov 20, 2013)

OMG look at you and that rabbit and that guy x) that is the best picture. I like his little tux omg. I can tell it's a birthday x)


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Nov 20, 2013)

OMG a tuxedo!! I love it! You obviously love him very much


----------



## Azerane (Nov 20, 2013)

Haha, how adorable! Peter is certainly one very cute bun. Bandit's 1st birthday was on Nov 1st, pretty close. Looks like Peter had a great time


----------



## Rosies Rabbitry (Nov 23, 2013)

Cute bunny pictures! Enjoy Peter!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 23, 2013)

:birthday:headflick:


----------



## Lynne_Bunny (Dec 14, 2013)

Peter continues to be adorable and enjoy his birthday tunnel! 





Peter is staying with Dani over the holidays while I go back up north, Christmas photos to come! 

Xx


----------



## Aubrisita (Dec 14, 2013)

Aw, happy belated 1st birthday Peter! He looked so fancy, lol. Cute pictures.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Dec 18, 2013)

Peter is adorable!  Happy 1st birthday little guy!


----------



## Lynne_Bunny (Dec 26, 2013)

Merry Christmas from Lynne, Dani and Peter! 

X


----------



## zombiesue (Dec 27, 2013)

I love this family lol


----------



## Lynne_Bunny (Dec 29, 2013)

Peter got his Christmas presents yesterday! After tearing apart the wrapping paper (good job Pete!) he was very excited about his new hideaway! We also got him dried fruits and a carrot chew 'garden' for his house!


----------



## JBun (Jan 1, 2014)

Cute Christmas pic  Peter looks pretty happy with his new hidey home.


----------



## Lynne_Bunny (Mar 8, 2014)

There is never a dull moment in this house! 
It is very difficult to get work done when peter hops into your knee and then the desk... "Why are you not playing with me?!"


People say animals look like there owners... And I have to agree &#128525;&#128048;


Finally Peter spent the other morning invading and then falling asleep in our bed. Such a character and the sweetest little thing, Peter is the third member of out little family &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Lynne_Bunny (Dec 20, 2014)

It's been a crazy year! A lot of changes in mine and Peters lives, but we're still together and as happy as ever &#128522; 

Peter is now living cage free in the garage, due to it being completely impossible to keep him in a cage (I should have named him Houdini) but he uses his litter tray successfully and is always extremely happy to see me and food i dish out every morning! &#128048;&#10084;&#65039; 

Going to try to be more active on the forum, so hopefully much more Peter for everyone else! Xx


----------



## Sugarbread (Dec 20, 2014)

He's adorable, glad to hear everyone is doing well!


----------

